# Will a 235-50-18 tire fit on our car?



## sick-cruze (Apr 3, 2013)

*Will a 235-50-18 tire work on our car?*

I would like to know if 235-50-18 tire will fit on our car and will it look ok?

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

sick-cruze said:


> I would like to know if 235-50-18 tire will fit on our car and will it look ok?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Yeap, for 2011-2014 models 235 is the maximum tire width. 
maximum rim size is 20*8.5"
So, 235-50-18 will be ok)

235/50R18 Tires - CARiD.com


----------



## sick-cruze (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks buddy


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The stock wheels come as 225/50/R17 or 225/45/R18.

Firstly, you should generally keep the rolling diameter the same; this will prevent your speedometer from going off, keep your gearing, and prevent the wheels from being too big in the wheel well (which might cause rubbing).

I use this website to quickly calculate what wheels would fit:
Visual Tire calculator - Find correct tire size

You will see that 225/50/R17 and 225/45/R18 differ by only 0.4%. As the website states, a difference of up to about +/- 3% is considered acceptable, although I generally try to keep it within 2%.

If you want a 235mm width tyre, you should be going for 235/45/R18, which is slightly oversized, or 235/40/R18, which is slightly undersized.

A 235mm width tyre will also be slightly wider, which may cause rubbing with your inner wheel well or fender, especially if the car is lowered. There are a number of other things here which will come into play, including the offset of your rims (i.e., how much they stick out), whether the car is lowered on lowering springs or coilovers, and the camber of the wheels (how much they're tilted to the ground).


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Stock 17's are 215/55/17. That is kind of an oddball size, as stated above 235/45/18 is a better match and should fit with no issues


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

235/50/18 is a 27.3 in tall tire and that what the Impala SS's ran a couple years back. Cruze come stock with 26 inch tall. So you're probably pushing it height wise. I'd stick with 235/45s to be safe and then see how much room you have, or find someone with a Cruze that have 235/50s already on. I'd show you a pic of the room on mine but I'm running a 235/40.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merged two duplicate threads. Deleted the duplicate starting post. Left in Wheels, Tires & Suspension.


----------



## sick-cruze (Apr 3, 2013)

The only reason why i would like to put 235-50-18 tire on a factory RS wheel is because i have 4 new tires at home from my old car. Im not lowing the car or doing anything to the car.

Thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

sick-cruze said:


> The only reason why i would like to put 235-50-18 tire on a factory RS wheel is because i have 4 new tires at home from my old car. Im not lowing the car or doing anything to the car.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, here we go... Your 18" LTZ(RS) wheels are 18x7.5" and run a 225/46/18 tire stock, and you want to put a 235/50/18 tire on them. Can you do it? Of course, whats stopping you from putting tires on your rims, they'll fit on the rim after all. However, should you actually put them on your Cruze? I would say no.

Ultimately its your choice, but if you start putting wider, taller tires on your car you will throw your car off. the wider tires will look buldgy, and the taller tire will throw off your speedometer and odometer. Ultimately, if they're "new" I would just try and sell them.


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

i got 235-35-19 fit perfect


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sick-cruze said:


> The only reason why i would like to put 235-50-18 tire on a factory RS wheel is because i have 4 new tires at home from my old car. Im not lowing the car or doing anything to the car.
> 
> Thanks


As others have said, you will be increasing the tire diameter by doing this by more than an inch. You may run into rubbing issues while turning due to that increase diameter, and you will for a fact throw off your speedometer, odometer, and any fuel economy calculations.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

GFO_Hoffi said:


> i got 235-35-19 fit perfect


This has no bearing on his question. 

You have aftermarket 19" rims which are probably 8" wide, and therefore require a minimum 235 tire unless you want stretch, and a 35 aspect to make up for the bigger rim so you end up with stock over all tire diameter. He's trying to keep his stock rims, and put a bigger tire on them. BIG difference



XtremeRevolution said:


> As others have said, you will be increasing the tire diameter by doing this by more than an inch. You may run into rubbing issues while turning due to that increase diameter, and you will for a fact throw off your speedometer, odometer, and any fuel economy calculations.


Just did some calculations on willtheyfit. The change from 225/45/18 to 235/50/18 results in the following changes:


*Diameter*659.7mm692.2mm  *Circumference*2072.5mm2174.6mm *Poke*57.3mm57.3mm *Inset*133.3mm133.3mm *Speedo error*0%-4.7% *Reading at 30mph*30mph28.59mph *Reading at 60mph*60mph57.18mph *Ride height gain*0mm16.25mm *Arch gap loss*0mm16.25mm

Thats too much of a difference for me to allow myself to say you should put them on your car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

2.1 mm in circumference can do that ? Wow ..ah whats a little wheel rub.....Good looking out smurf...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> As others have said, you will be increasing the tire diameter by doing this by more than an inch. You may run into rubbing issues while turning due to that increase diameter, and you will for a fact throw off your speedometer, odometer, and any fuel economy calculations.


ABS is also looking for a certain number of RPM from your wheels, so you may mess up the ABS system also


----------



## sick-cruze (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok just so you guys know 235-50-18 fits. I have had them on now for almost 2 weeks .


----------



## sick-cruze (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

sick-cruze said:


> View attachment 12807
> View attachment 12808
> View attachment 12809


With stock suspension it looks ok...

But i wouldnt use that size personaly.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

sick-cruze said:


> Ok just so you guys know 235-50-18 fits. I have had them on now for almost 2 weeks .


Let me re-state said above posts. We NEVER SAID they wont fit, what we SAID WAS that it would throw off your speedometer/odometer/mpg calculations/ABS system/etc. The only thing preventing you from putting something on your car is whether or not you'll fit the fender well, just like if I wanted 20" rims I can do it with a 30 aspect tire. However I would then run into an insanely stiff ride, higher chance of tire blowout/rim damage on potholes, and wheel bearings wearing twice as fast from the extra rotational mass/weight of the wheels.

Read my above post, I stated that I could not condone myself to tell you to put them on your car, because IMO you're risking too much for saving little, but thats MY opinion, and I NEVER SAID it wasn't possible.

EDIT: Also, as a side note to leave with you. The stats I posted above shows a total 30.5mm diameter increase from stock tire to your tire, and an increase of 15.25mm of overall radius. What this means is your car is now riding 15.25mm higher than stock height, which doesn't do much, but can affect your steering, since your center of gravity is now raised.

Also, 10 more aspect of tire means a wider footprint, along with 15.25mm more tire exposed, which increase drag and rolling friction, which therefore reduce your MPG. probably not by much, but it can affect your MPG by 1-2. There are simply way too many factors that your tire choice affects that leaves me, Xtreme, Nbrehm, and others to not RECOMMEND the change.


----------



## sick-cruze (Apr 3, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Let me re-state said above posts. We NEVER SAID they wont fit, what we SAID WAS that it would throw off your speedometer/odometer/mpg calculations/ABS system/etc. The only thing preventing you from putting something on your car is whether or not you'll fit the fender well, just like if I wanted 20" rims I can do it with a 30 aspect tire. However I would then run into an insanely stiff ride, higher chance of tire blowout/rim damage on potholes, and wheel bearings wearing twice as fast from the extra rotational mass/weight of the wheels.
> 
> Read my above post, I stated that I could not condone myself to tell you to put them on your car, because IMO you're risking too much for saving little, but thats MY opinion, and I NEVER SAID it wasn't possible.
> 
> ...


Holy **** buddy all I said was they fit! But thanks for you info!

I was not trying to piss off anyone!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

sick-cruze said:


> Holy **** buddy all I said was they fit! But thanks for you info!
> 
> I was not trying to piss off anyone!


Not trying to sound mad or anything, I just want to warn you about potentially damaging/throwing off your Cruze!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sick-cruze said:


> Holy **** buddy all I said was they fit! But thanks for you info!
> 
> I was not trying to piss off anyone!


Neither was he. 

As Brian V says, "keep calm and stay cool (or be cozy)".

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

carid said:


> Yeap, for 2011-2014 models 235 is the maximum tire width.
> maximum rim size is 20*8.5"
> So, 235-50-18 will be ok)
> 
> 235/50R18 Tires - CARiD.com


This post is surprisingly irresponsible coming from a wheel/tire vendor. This tire size is 27.3" in diameter, which is 1" larger in diameter than any other tire offered from the factory. Tire width is not the main concern here (even though width has increased substantially), nor is the maximum recommended wheel size.

You should be telling the poster something along the lines of: "It will fit on the car, but clearances will be reduced. Proceed at your own risk." Unless, of course, you are 100% sure there will be no problems. I seriously doubt you can guarantee there wouldn't be any.

The OP has mounted the tires on his car and is happy with the way they're working, which is great. But as an "expert" recommending he will be fine with that tire, you are in a way taking responsability for anything that might go wrong as a result of the tires larger than stock size.



sick-cruze said:


> ...235-50-18 fits. I have had them on now for almost 2 weeks.


Those tires look surprisingly good, much better than I thought they would! FYI, your tires are now 5% larger in diameter than your stock 225/45-18's were, so be sure to add 5% to your speedometer when driving and your odometer when calculating mileage.

I would be a little cautious with loading your car and driving on bad roads. You now have less clearance around your tires because of both the increased diameter and width. It might be advisable to inspect your wheel wells and fenders periodically for the first few months to make sure the tires are not rubbing on any painted surfaces, or surfaces with sharp edges that could damage the tires.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

He must have got a realy good deal on them and paid low price, thats the only good reason i would personaly think of using a Larger and Higher tire.

Because i have the same RS wheels on my car and i went with the stock size of 225/45/18 with my Dunlops...


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

cant believe no on directed anyone to the sticky section. but anyway... read the sticky on tires :th_coolio: its like everything you need to know and then stuff you dont plus a little extra.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> He must have got a realy good deal on them and paid low price, thats the only good reason i would personaly think of using a Larger and Higher tire.
> 
> Because i have the same RS wheels on my car and i went with the stock size of 225/45/18 with my Dunlops...


He stated in the OP that they were new tires he had for another car that were in storage and wanted to know if they would fit.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> He stated in the OP that they were new tires he had for another car that were in storage and wanted to know if they would fit.


Hehe, that answers it, thx.


----------



## chardtkdo (Jun 10, 2020)

sick-cruze said:


> *Will a 235-50-18 tire work on our car?*
> 
> I would like to know if 235-50-18 tire will fit on our car and will it look ok?
> 
> ...


Hi guys how about 225 55 18" tires?


----------



## chardtkdo (Jun 10, 2020)

sick-cruze said:


> Ok just so you guys know 235-50-18 fits. I have had them on now for almost 2 weeks .


how about 225 55 18?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

chardtkdo said:


> how about 225 55 18?


No, it won't fit. It almost 2" taller....you'll die.


----------



## VadimOm (Jan 7, 2022)

Howdy everyone! Currently running winter tyres r16 215/65 no problemo, even considering that my suspension is pretty tired at 115k kilometers and should be refreshed in summer. Planning on putting on some r18 235/50 this summer, and according to tyre calculator it will increase wheel radius by 6mm and gonna feet just fine. Comparing to stock r16 205/60 i will have 6mm less sidewall, but considering enlarged overall radius that's not a problem.
So yeah, *235-50-18 will easily fit in)*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

VadimOm said:


> Howdy everyone! Currently running winter tyres r16 215/65 no problemo, even considering that my suspension is pretty tired at 115k kilometers and should be refreshed in summer. Planning on putting on some r18 235/50 this summer, and according to tyre calculator it will increase wheel radius by 6mm and gonna feet just fine. Comparing to stock r16 205/60 i will have 6mm less sidewall, but considering enlarged overall radius that's not a problem.
> So yeah, *235-50-18 will easily fit in)*


Welcome Aboard!

Pretty old thread here...

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

235/45R18 would be far more appropriate size for the Cruze. 

235/50R18 is what GM put on the Malibu, Regal, etc..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

235/45-R18 is what I have on a lowered Cruze. I would definitely not go wider unless you offset out and that will create other issues.


----------



## VadimOm (Jan 7, 2022)

Blasirl said:


> 235/45-R18 is what I have on a lowered Cruze.


That's what i mean, with stock heights it will be okay, it's so much more comfortable and convenient especially on bad roads or in winter)


----------

